# Weird Game Camera Pic???



## BlazerBen

Ok fellas my folks live in Camden Alabama and recently got this pic on the game camera. What the heck do yall think it is? I know first guess is just a black coyote but google a coyote and you will see its body is different. I think its a mix between a coyote and one of those mexican chupacabra things...either way its CRAZY this thing is walkin around in the woods!!!!


----------



## Realtor

hummmmm


----------



## FrankwT

I think you are right...it is a chupacabra


----------



## Wharf Rat

uhhhhhhhh....hyena?


----------



## Caddy Yakker

FrankwT said:


> I think you are right...it is a chupacabra


+1.


----------



## ACTIONJACKSON

Hide yo kids, hide yo wife...cause they be killin evybody out here!!:batman:


----------



## REDFISH101

chupacabra all the way.....


----------



## HisName

Short tail , I would say Wolf


----------



## captsi

I think it's a pregnant, black cote... Sometimes stressful pregnancy or delivery can cause dogs to shed most of their hair (happen once to our sheltie when I was a kid...) However, that looks like a Hyena or a Chupawhatchamexicallit... But prolly just a knocked up, knappy yote.


----------



## captsi

Oh, and let's not rule out feral canine of some muttly origins.


----------



## BlazerBen

captsi said:


> Oh, and let's not rule out feral canine of some muttly origins.


 yeah i thought that could be to....some mangy ol dog but i dont know i aint never seen nothing like it or sure


----------



## hjorgan

*Shot a similar yote several years back*

Had a white star on it's chest and was solid black EXCEPT for the star. The tail was puffy like a yote. We think it was a cross-breed with a dog, heard that happens from time to time.


----------



## gameon

it's called a target


----------



## Sequoiha

What ever it is, thats a helluva flash on the ol cuddeback.. 3:43 am,, looks like a football field..


----------



## HisName

agree good pic on the ol cuddeback.. 3:43 am

some strange critters out there.

the straight walking rear legs on this one looked goofy . RIP


----------



## revredfish

mange. most of these weird dog/coyote's being found are extreme cases of mange


----------



## sniper

Are werewolves still around or are they extinct?


----------



## Garbo

Dang.


----------



## Try'n Hard

Not "Black Coyote"
Here he is


----------



## SuperSpook

Definitely a _Dire Wolf _


----------



## Grassflatsfisher

Black Coyote...Possibly pregnant...but definitely a yote.


----------



## BOGIA

defianate coyote.they come in all kinds of colors.


----------



## captsi

gameon said:


> it's called a target


Praise the Lord, and pass the ammunition!


----------



## earnhardt3rulz

It's either an ugly wolf/yote or could be my ex wife.


----------



## ScullsMcNasty

Thats a black yote thats already shed into its summer coat. Thier summer coats are alot shorter and lighter than their winter coats.


----------



## Pierce07

It's not wearing it's life vest it's in danger!!


----------



## joebow09

yeah def. black cote!


----------



## YAY

*Strange Creature*

Look up the Shunka Warakin I think it may be an example of this creature.


----------



## GatorUSN

Black yote....thought I saw a black yote near Perdido last month at dusk. Looked similar.


----------



## MikeG

Black coyote


----------



## Grassflatsfisher

Wet yote.


----------



## MULLET HUNTER

It looks to me like a hyena that got his wires crossed and swims very well.....


----------



## MULLET HUNTER

After a little research I'm convinced its a hybrid coy dog... Aka yoke that breed with a big dog.....


----------



## Try'n Hard

That's a ugly wet dog


----------



## FishinSpot

How bout these:


----------



## FishinSpot

What's this? Bottom left.


----------



## Try'n Hard

Bobcat and wiener dog


----------



## gcrbama

could be the transition between man/wolf. I'm not real sure what would happen if i saw that coming or going. puke or poop. its a coin toss.


----------



## woods-n-water

MULLET HUNTER said:


> After a little research I'm convinced its a hybrid coy dog... Aka yoke that breed with a big dog.....


^ I would agree , I had something very similar come up in my backyard when me and my ex were living in our old apartment that backed up to a very large parcel of land, when she first told me about it I thought it was just a stray dog until I went out to my truck one night and caught a glimpse of the beast, my neighbor also had a run in with it and apparently there was more than one, he took out one and a week later I got the other,with a newborn in the house and us liking to leave the doors open he met the sharp end of a meat missile. the only difference to the picture is that the body of the one I shot was a little lighter with the same black legs head and tail, I can tell you now it didn't look like any dog or coyote I've ever seen


----------

